

Build it, share it, profit: Can open source hardware work? - bootload
http://www.wired.com/print/techbiz/startups/magazine/16-11/ff_openmanufacturing

======
someperson
Didn't expect the article to be as interesting as it was. Good read. I guess
it was because I haven't heard of those examples before.

~~~
bootload
The one that really grabbed me was _'The Internet of Arduino'_ ~
<http://arduino.cc/blog/?p=117> An Ethernet shield for Arduino from the blog,
where I got the link. You can get wireless boards ~
<http://www.ladyada.net/make/xbee/arduino.html> but the cost. Now you have the
possibility of really wiring in lots of very cheap programmable Internet
sensors using cheap Cat5.

~~~
maximilian
No need for Cat5. Sparkfun just started selling a product that can communicate
over house power lines. That sounds like a pretty badass way to do automation.
A mix of wireless and wired-over-power sensors and actuators would be pretty
badass.

